# Vintage table saw?



## imtoolman (Sep 29, 2010)

Can anybody give me any information on this table saw. It says Craftsman model:S158 on it, but I was told it is a Darra James table saw. Any ideas on if that is correct and if so original color, where to get parts if need be, value of the machine etc?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Definitely a Darra-James that was made for Craftsman. Is it a 10 or 12"? Darra-James changed their name to ToolKraft in 1948. Looks like a quality saw and should make a nice restoration project. Here's one a guy re-did and installed a slider to. Looks pretty nice:











Can't really help with original color as I've seen them all over the rainbow. Here's a link with more info: http://www.owwm.com/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=240


----------



## imtoolman (Sep 29, 2010)

It's a 12". We are closing up a sheet metal shop and considering selling it, but not sure how much to ask for it...


----------



## Red Leader (May 10, 2011)

imtoolman,

I know this is coming in a bit late, but do you still happen to have this saw for sale?

If so, please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Spruce (Feb 23, 2014)

*Information*



JohnK007 said:


> Definitely a Darra-James that was made for Craftsman. Is it a 10 or 12"? Darra-James changed their name to ToolKraft in 1948. Looks like a quality saw and should make a nice restoration project. Here's one a guy re-did and installed a slider to. Looks pretty nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been using one of these saws for 8 years now, had no idea what brand it was, it had no markings on it anywhere I could find, until I started looking at these pictures that was posted here. I was wondering if anybody knows where I can find the replacement Arbor bearings for this type of saw or if that's even possible. any info. very much appreciated. Thank You..


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

You should be able to get bearings from any bearing supplier. Youll need to get the bearings out of it to get a number off of them or to measure them.


----------



## Jaydean (Jan 4, 2022)

imtoolman said:


> Can anybody give me any information on this table saw. It says Craftsman model:S158 on it, but I was told it is a Darra James table saw. Any ideas on if that is correct and if so original color, where to get parts if need be, value of the machine etc?





imtoolman said:


> Can anybody give me any information on this table saw. It says Craftsman model:S158 on it, but I was told it is a Darra James table saw. Any ideas on if that is correct and if so original color, where to get parts if need be, value of the machine etc?


I can't help you out with the color, but I was curious as to where did you get the sliding tablet extension for the table saw?
Thanks..............Jay


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Jaydean said:


> I can't help you out with the color, but I was curious as to where did you get the sliding tablet extension for the table saw?
> Thanks..............Jay


Welcome to the forum.

Imtoolman was only on the forum once and that was in 2010. If someone else doesn't answer your question then best to start a new thread.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Jaydean said:


> I can't help you out with the color, but I was curious as to where did you get the sliding tablet extension for the table saw?
> Thanks..............Jay


Do a search on "sliding table saw attachments' and you will find about 3 nice ones, Saw Stop has one and Harvey:









COMPASS ST-1500 Sliding Table


Estimated Ship Date: Jul. 13 Sliding Table Attachment for Table Saws has been around for many decades in the market, but you can hardly find a sliding table that perfectly serves your purposes in functionality, capacity, accuracy and reliability. Harvey has been thinking about this device...




www.harveywoodworking.com













SawStop Sliding Crosscut Table


Crosscut full 4' x 8' sheet stock with SawStop's first-ever precision slider attachment!




www.rockler.com


----------

